# Lance Bass...if you didn't know, now you do



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 26, 2006)

NEW YORK -        Lance Bass, band member of 'N Sync, says he's gay and in a "very stable" relationship with a reality show star. Bass, who formed 'N Sync with        Justin Timberlake,        JC Chasez,        Joey Fatone and        Chris Kirkpatrick, tells People magazine that he didn't earlier disclose his sexuality because he didn't want to affect the group's popularity. 

"I knew that I was in this popular band and I had four other guys' careers in my hand, and I knew that if I ever acted on it or even said (that I was gay), it would overpower everything," he tells the magazine.

'N Sync is known for a string of hits including "Bye Bye Bye" and "It's Gonna Be Me." The band went on hiatus in 2002. Bass has also found headlines for undertaking astronaut training and failing to raise money for a trip into space.

Bass says he wondered if his coming out could prompt "the end of 'N Sync." He explains, "So I had that weight on me of like, `Wow, if I ever let anyone know, it's bad.' So I just never did."

The singer says he's in a "very stable" relationship with 32-year-old actor Reichen Lehmkuhl, winner of season four of CBS' "Amazing Race."

Bass and Fatone, 29, are developing a sitcom pilot inspired by the screwball comedy "The Odd Couple," in which his character will be gay.

"The thing is, I'm not ashamed — that's the one thing I went to say," Bass says. "I don't think it's wrong, I'm not devastated going through this. I'm more liberated and happy than I've been my whole life. I'm just happy."


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 26, 2006)

It makes me happy when people feel comfortable enough to come out. It's ridiculous that bigoted homophobes make people feel as though their reputation, career, safety, etc. will be in jeopardy if the truth is told.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, good for him!  I think it's great he feels comfortable enough to make this announcement.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2006)

we all knew he was


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

I was reading about this earlier this morning. Good for him! At least he's brave enough to do so.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

*shrug*
I've never understood the need for people to announce their sexuality. It's really not my business who he likes doinking....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

Innnnnntresting..... well good for him it takes a lot for someone to come out


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm suprised that he came out and said it. But come on who didn't know he was gay.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_we all knew he was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Who didn't know? LOL


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 26, 2006)

its been on perezhilton for months hasnt it?
now we just need jake gylenhaal to come out  =]


----------



## Tyester (Jul 26, 2006)

I figured as much...


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_now we just need jake gylenhaal to come out  =]_

 
nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! don't ruin my dream of getting jake, keanu and johnny all into bed with me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











anyway, with a name like lance, how could you NOT be gay!


----------



## juli (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_





 Who didn't know? LOL_

 
I was quite surprised to hear that he is gay.  I heard from one on my co-worker whose friend happen to text her the info.  Then lil later on MTV-TRL confirmed it! I was like no way!!!!!! serisouly I thought he was least gay/looking person from the band.  I wouldn't be shocked if Justin Timberlake or JC  is gay but woah Lance Bass??? 

 I always thought it was weird how there was no gossip about him and his girls.  

but good for him tho.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_*shrug*
I've never understood the need for people to announce their sexuality. It's really not my business who he likes doinking...._

 


I agree..then again when your in the spotlight..everyone seems to care about what celebs are doing and what not.. Who cares. I dont care who is dating who, and who is splitting up. but it always seems to be front page news.


... haha who didnt see this one coming from a mile away.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

dude i knew that when they first came out! lol! and seriously... who cares!!!! he just wanted publicity...


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it was nice of him to keep his secret for so long, he could have blown it for all of them!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 4, 2006)

first think i said when i read the article was DUH!! was so obvious even if u'r not fan and dont know anything about him, them i went like SO? 
i mean if i was a fan, i dont think such news would make any difference to me really
he just wanted a reason to be back in the spotlight again, but that's about it..


----------

